# stock struts????



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

i got some coil overs for my 1998 200sx se. The sleeves are not wide enough to fit over the tiny bronze colored peice on the top of the strut. Can I get rid of this peice by bending cutting or grinding it off/away or would that break a hole in the strut and cause the air to leak out? I dont have funds for new struts so if i could make these work it would be great. How do the fit on the back since i know there are not struts in the rear. Will modification be needed in the rear?


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Wait until you can afford some AGX's. If you put the coilovers on the stock struts, you'll be forced to buy new struts very soon anyways. The stock struts won't be able to handle in stiffer spring rates of the coilovers.

To answer your question about the bronze piece, if it's what I'm thinking of, you'll have to grind it down to get the coilover sleeve to fit down over it. I had to do this to my AGX's.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

A agree, unless you REALLY enjoy changing suspensions. 

I do however think the AGX's are really not a GREAT damper for coil overs. 

Jeff


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well u can always go the motivational engineering struts and cough up like a Grand or more

or get agx save u lot of money but still does the trick.

i recommend u use the b13 AGX front and b14 AGX rear 

it better that way. =)


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

I recently had the same problem as you i put a set of hp racing coilovers on stock struts on my 97' 200sx it was possibly the worst thing i have ever done to my car, it was a huge mistake. After about two weeks my struts went out and after a couple of months there went my cv joints. I have recently installed a set of agx struts and ground control coilovers and i belive that it is the only way two have a nissan lowered without ruining your hole car. You may have to wait a little but it will benefit you in the future.

Jason


----------

